# abnormal mammogram



## daniel (Jun 9, 2008)

My question to you all, how would a physician document a follow up on a abnormal mammogram??? To justify a level of service for a E/M.

Respectfully

Daniel
CPC


----------



## Erica1217 (Jun 12, 2008)

If the visit was for counseling/coordination of care regarding the results and further treatment options, I think it would be sufficient to document the nature and length of time spent counseling.  If greater than 50% of the visit, the provider can bill based on time. 

 Erica


----------

